# Taffy Started Agility Training



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy has started her agility training. I didn't get a chance to take many photos since we were busy working but here are some.

Cuteness!!




























Being new at this, they lowered the A-frame and taffy is just trotting up and over.









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm doing it mom!!



















Working on the touch....










We proceeded to jump up and sit on the table and then go over a jump. She ran back a forth from one to the other with no trouble on her first night! She's such a good girl!


_


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking good..agility is so darn addictive


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

So cool that she did so great her first time.  What is the name of her clip? I've never seen that one before.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like lots of fun for all involved!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome! I bet Taffy is gonna rock agility. A nice start on the 2o2o!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

spoosrule said:


> So cool that she did so great her first time.  What is the name of her clip? I've never seen that one before.


_
LOL!!! It is my version of the lion clip. I downloaded photos of actual lions and then clipped her to look like that. It suits her very well and we liked it so much that we shaved Grace into the same clip._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

MericoX said:


> Awesome! I bet Taffy is gonna rock agility. A nice start on the 2o2o!!


Thank you....we sure are enjoying working together.


----------

